# /etc/rc Broken file. Please help



## wiesio052 (Feb 19, 2014)

Unfortunately I hurt /etc/rc  file and the system will not boot. How can I fix or recover my data. I have install FreeBSD 8.2 on Virtual Box as VHD. Please help. 

Screen:


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2014)

Press enter to load the /bin/sh shell. After that you do:

```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
```
After that you should be able to edit the file you made the mistake in. Any reason why you'd want to edit /etc/rc? It's not a file you should edit.


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm not even sure if that script is actually the problem here. Because the problems seem to occur right after the system has tried to mount your filesystem. Which obviously leads to the question: is the filesystem as whole actually accessible?

In other words; after you pressed enter to start the shell can you access stuff such as /etc and /etc/rc.d and the likes? Also, what happens if you try to use this command: `# zfs mount -a`?

(basically the same thing @SirDice asked )


----------

